# Ist Gnome so schwer?

## Klaus Meier

Wenn eine neue Version von KDE kommt, dann ist die schon einen Tag vorher im Portage, hardmasked mit dem Kommentar, wird erst freigegeben, wenn es offiziell ist, aber halt schon fertig.

Gnome 2.28 ist ja nun schon fast einen Monat raus und es rührt sich gar nichts, vor allem, es ist dann erst mal hardmasked und braucht dann noch mal Wochen, bis es in den Status testing kommt.

Slackware hats ja auch rausgeschmissen mit so einer Begründung. Bei arch ist es seit dem 25. September drin, muss doch irgendwie gehen.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

gnome-overlay   :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Danke für diese geniale Antwort. Vielleicht auch noch LFS oder kann man sich ja runterladen und selber übersetzen oder gleich Ubuntu oder Arch nutzen. Meine Frage war: Warum ist das Teil nach fast einem Monat immer noch nicht im Portage. Und nicht, wie kann man es sich irgendwie reinfrickeln.

----------

## Necoro

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es einfach viel mehr Nicht-Gnome-Programme gibt, die GLib und GTK+ (und auch teilweise GNOME-Projekte wie libsoup oder ähnliches) verwenden, als solche, die als nicht KDE-Projekte kdelibs und Qt verwenden.

Und die müssen alle koordiniert werden u.ä. Du kannst nicht einfach ein Upgrade von glib oder gtk+ verordnen, wenn es Programme geben mag, die mit der neuen Version nicht zurecht kommen.

Vergleich einfach mal:

eix -H .gnome.org 

vs

eix -H .kde.org

Letzteres spuckt fast nur sachen aus kde-*-Kategorien aus, während ersteres sehr viel breiter gefächert ist (wobei ich auch denke, dass manche der gnome-*-Programme in den anderen Kategorien in eine GNOME-Kategorie wechseln sollten). Auf mich wirkt KDE viel monolithischer.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das stimmt mit KDE, da gibt es nur QT und die kdelibs. Aber gtk Updates gibt es doch alle Nase lang, unabhängig von Gnome. Die sind doch abwärtskompatibel. Und Gnome ist da sehr liberal, da wird doch nichts entfernt, es wird nur als deprecated bezeichnet. Schau doch mal nach, das da noch alles in der Version 2.22 oder 2.24 genutzt wird. Was direkt in Gnome drin ist wird doch komplett konsistent aktualisiert. Und die anderen Anwendungen, die nicht direkt bei Gnome dabei sind, denen wird doch nichts unterm Arsch weggezogen. Dauert doch bestimmt ein Jahr, bis das, was nicht mehr genutzt werden soll, auch entfernt wird.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

es wird wahrscheinlich wieder damit argumentiert werden, dass die manpower fehlt was in diesem fall mehr oder minder auch zutrifft evtl. kommt noch hinzu, dass das kde-team engagierter ist:

das kde herd ist fast 3mal so groß (so viel) wie gnome:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/gnome/

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/

zu kde kommt ja noch die arbeit, die in qt gesteckt wird, etc.

mich wundert aber auch, warum z.B. 2.24, 2.26, 2.28 gdm nicht zum Laufen gebracht werden kann mit den themes (2.28 ist z.B. nur ein schwarzer Bildschirm bei mir und 2.26 oder 2.24 unterstützt irgendwie die themes nicht)

----------

## Dr.Willy

Gnome interessiert einfach kein Schwein. *renn*

----------

## misterjack

 *Dr.Willy wrote:*   

> Gnome interessiert einfach kein Schwein. *renn*

 

Ach ja, das Niveau war auch mal besser.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *Dr.Willy wrote:*   Gnome interessiert einfach kein Schwein. *renn* 
> 
> Ach ja, das Niveau war auch mal besser.

 

So stelle ich mir Twitter vor.....

----------

## Klaus Meier

Es sind 2 Wochen vergangen seit meinen ersten Beitrag. 2.28.1 ist raus gekommen, dachte, ok, das warte man ab, bevor man sich die Arbeit macht. Also nicht, dass Gnome 2.28 jetzt das Zentrum des Universums ist, aber ich frag mich da inzwischen schon, was geht da ab? Alle 6 Monate kommt ein neues Gnome, kommt da Gnome 3, bevor 2.28 bei Gentoo drin ist?

Also ist da jetzt jemand dran, der versucht, es einzubauen? Es geht ja nicht um Stable, Testing erwarte ich auch nicht, aber nicht mal Hardmasked?

Weil es ja bislang immer Wochen gedauert hat, bis Gnome von Hardmasked ins Testing gekommen ist. Von Stable reden wir jetzt mal lieber nicht.

Also ist da jemand dran, der noch Zeit braucht oder ist Gnome bei Gentoo eingestellt? Finde das jetzt echt peinlich.

KDE, wo keiner mit glücklich wird (beziehe mich da jetzt auf die letzten Beiträge derer, die es versucht haben) ist sofort drin und bei Gnome dauert es Monate? Wo liegt das Problem?

----------

## few

Das gnome Team benutzt das Overlay um neue Realeases vorzubereiten. Overlays haben nichts mit frikeln zu tun, sondern sind eine andere Methode um Packate einzuführen, die viel getestet werden müssen. Insbesondere im Zusammenspiel mit nicht gnome Paketen. Gnome 2.28 ist nur ein layman -a gnome entfernt...

Den aktuellen Status gibts hier zu sehen: http://dev.gentoo.org/~eva/gnome/gnome-2.28.0.html

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *few wrote:*   

> Das gnome Team benutzt das Overlay um neue Realeases vorzubereiten. Overlays haben nichts mit frikeln zu tun, sondern sind eine andere Methode um Packate einzuführen, die viel getestet werden müssen. Insbesondere im Zusammenspiel mit nicht gnome Paketen. Gnome 2.28 ist nur ein layman -a gnome entfernt...
> 
> Den aktuellen Status gibts hier zu sehen: http://dev.gentoo.org/~eva/gnome/gnome-2.28.0.html

 Na dann ist das wohl mein Fehler. Ich dachte bislang immer, der Befehl heißt emerge.

Sorry, aber Gentoo ist für mich, was im Portage ist. Der Rest ist Bastelkram.

----------

## artbody

Momentan hängt sich der update von gnome sofort auf

```
emerge -uDN gnome

 * IMPORTANT: 6 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 62) gnome-base/gconf-2.26.2-r1

---------

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: gnome-base/gconf-2.26.2-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2905:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2249:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failure

 * 

```

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Quote:*   

> Na dann ist das wohl mein Fehler. Ich dachte bislang immer, der Befehl heißt emerge.
> 
> Sorry, aber Gentoo ist für mich, was im Portage ist. Der Rest ist Bastelkram.

 

Dann beschwer dich auch nicht...

Compliant Packs: 86.58%

sieht doch schon ganz gut aus.

----------

## few

Ich denke das Problem ist, dass zu viele Leute ~arch haben. Würde man sofort 2.28 in ~arch haben und es hätte upstream-seitig zu viele Fehler, gäbe es ein riesen Geschrei wie mies Gentoo doch wäre und ob es keine Qualitätskontrolle gäbe, usw.

Und alles erst masked zu haben scheint mir auch nicht besser. Dann muss jeder, der es testen will immer genau das passende Set an Paketen in package.unmask haben. Da ist layman -a gnome wesentlich einfacher.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *few wrote:*   

> Ich denke das Problem ist, dass zu viele Leute ~arch haben. Würde man sofort 2.28 in ~arch haben und es hätte upstream-seitig zu viele Fehler, gäbe es ein riesen Geschrei wie mies Gentoo doch wäre und ob es keine Qualitätskontrolle gäbe, usw.
> 
> Und alles erst masked zu haben scheint mir auch nicht besser. Dann muss jeder, der es testen will immer genau das passende Set an Paketen in package.unmask haben. Da ist layman -a gnome wesentlich einfacher.

 Also es ist jetzt schon ein Problem, wenn man ~arch nutzt? Du schreibst, würde man sofort... Und ich rede von Monaten.

Ich bin ja nicht erst seit gestern bei Gentoo. Und bislang hat es immer so eine Woche gedauert, bis es hardmasked war und dann so ein bis zwei Wochen, bis es in Testing war. INzwischen sind wir bei 5 Wochen und es rührt sich gar nichts.

Wenn es noch nicht perfekt ist, dafür heißt Testing nun mal Testing und keiner sagt, Gentoo ist Scheiße, sondern Gnome wird noch fehlerbereinigt.

Mein Problem ist: Woanders läuft es seit Wochen ohne Probleme. Und deshalb die Frage, wo ist hier das Problem?

Ok, läuft bei mir gerade per layman. Aber zufriedenstellend finde ich das nicht.

Und kaum habe ich layman angeworfen ist es auch schon im Portage. Und dass nicht mal hardmasked. Ich glaubs nicht, grins.....

----------

## artbody

 :Sad:  also irgendwie ist das ganze gnome völlig verballert.

alles was irgendwie in die Richtung grad geht bricht 

-udn world oder revdep-rebuild ... alles crashed

und immer dieses Abhängigkeitsgezeter - *24 und *26

ist ja mal wieder schlimmer als auf ner windose tetris spielen  :Crying or Very sad: 

```
* 

 * ERROR: net-misc/vino-2.26.2-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2896:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2246:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/vino-2.26.2-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/vino-2.26.2-r1/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

also sobald Called gnome2_src_compile -> crash  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## few

 *artbody wrote:*   

>  also irgendwie ist das ganze gnome völlig verballert.
> 
> alles was irgendwie in die Richtung grad geht bricht 
> 
> -udn world oder revdep-rebuild ... alles crashed
> ...

 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/

Sich im Forum zu beschweren ist sinnlos.

Und hier noch ein Blog Post zum Thema stabe/unstable. Ist zwar auf X bezogen, passt aber auch allgemein.

http://blogs.gentoo.org/remi/2009/10/29/response-to-a-comment

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also bei mir hat es sich ganz wunderbar installiert. Ok, ein Paket ging erst mal nicht durch, aber da kam dann das r1 und jetzt ist alles ok. Ansonsten, es ist gentoo, es ist testing usw. Wenn du dich an revdep-rebuild störst, dann ist gentoo nicht deine Welt.

Ok, ich gebs ja zu, ich bin manchmal auch total abgenervt, wenn was nicht läuft, aber der Updatestress bei Ubunutu ist auch nicht besser.

Warte noch zwei Tage ab, dann geht es schon durch, war eigentlich immer so. Und bis dahin kannst du doch das bestehen nutzen.

----------

## artbody

Grins

Gentoo ist nun schon 4 Jahre meine Welt und es ist besser als alle anderen  :Wink: 

Naja ich glaub so langsam hab ich's -> einige Packete sind zwar jetzt erst mal mit --unmerge raus, aber das Grundproblem lag glaub auch am

update von libxcb (Migration to X.org Server 1.6 and libxcb 1.4)

und daß 

```
# revdep-rebuild -L libxcb-xlib.so.0 nicht durchlief.
```

damit hatte ich unzählige unauflösbare Abhängigkeiten 

klar nach 4 Jahren auch noch einiges in /etc/portage/package.keywords   :Confused: 

hab das dann aufgeräumt...

und fast das gesamte gnome-phython mit emerge --oneshot erst mal grob gelöst

leider musste ich da bis jetzt 2 Tage revdeppeln und emergen

----------

